# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Printer finishes print before it's completed

## patele

Hi, 
I have Sailfish running and use Slic3r for export. 
I have the problem, that the printer finishes the print, but the part is still missing parts. 
For example I want to print a iPhone Case. It prints the back Case fine, but skips the walls going up. Slic3er shows them in the preview.

----------


## EagleSeven

Problem could be many things,
such as overheating component, like power-supply, stepper-motor, or on Motherboard.
Could be loose or broken wire somewhere, like at bend on top of extruder motors.
(we had broken wire there once causing intermittent filament feed)
Could be Temp of extruder lowering due to heater circuit problem, or damaged thermocouple-wire.

Those are a few I would check first.

----------


## patele

> Problem could be many things,
> such as overheating component, like power-supply, stepper-motor, or on Motherboard.
> Could be loose or broken wire somewhere, like at bend on top of extruder motors.
> (we had broken wire there once causing intermittent filament feed)
> Could be Temp of extruder lowering due to heater circuit problem, or damaged thermocouple-wire.
> 
> Those are a few I would check first.


Thanks. But also in the Print Statistics on the printer it goes from 99% to job done. It thinks its done. It just ignores small walls wich are in the file.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Thanks. But also in the Print Statistics on the printer it goes from 99% to job done. It thinks its done. It just ignores small walls wich are in the file.


Oh, I think I would first try different Slicer software,
to see if Slic3r is causing problem or something else.
(Makerbot-2.4 is only one I've found to be completely compatible with our CTC, 
but it does not have Sailfish firmware yet)

If it happens with More than One object file then problem is probably slicer compatibility.
(I tried Slic3r on our printer but it had a problem,
 but I don't remember what the problem Was)
(I was trying Many different slicers at that time)

----------


## patele

Makerbot does the same. It stops after the large red back part. 

Bildschirmfoto 2016-01-14 um 19.27.32.jpg

----------


## EagleSeven

> Makerbot does the same. It stops after the large red back part. 
> 
> Bildschirmfoto 2016-01-14 um 19.27.32.jpg


Does it print correctly when doing Other objects, Not that case ?
If so, and a different slicer program, with different settings, does not work,
then that object file must be corrupted or maybe the slicers just can Not do wall thickness that Thin.

(I have downloaded object files from thingiverse.com that had problems similar to that)
There was a battery-holder-dispenser that had large voids in it, but it has since been fixed.

Those problems usually show up on the Preview page tho,
so if yours shows to be okay there, I'm out of ideas.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Can also be a dodgy connection or sd card...

----------


## Alibert

> Makerbot does the same. It stops after the large red back part.


What are the dimensions of the walls, your nozzle diameter and the extrusion width?

----------


## patele

> What are the dimensions of the walls, your nozzle diameter and the extrusion width?


0.4mm

I don't know about effektive thickness of the wall, but Slic3r shows 2 Outlines on the preview.

----------


## 3dex ltd

Yeah it might be because the walls of the iPhone case are thinner than 0.4mm but if thats the case then thats one very thin iPhone case. Have you tried different slicers?

----------

